# how do you deal with the snowballs!



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Crikey, lol, when coco goes out for her walk she comes in covered in thick huge snowballs all over her I have been putting her straight in a luke warm bath to melt them for her. (I thought a hot bath would be bad as she may feel the water hotter than it really is if she is cold, kwim?) 

She really loves being outside, but we dont have a coat for her, is she warm enough with her own coat do you think? Does it not hurt their paws? Do you give your dogs shorter walks in this weather? I must admit I feel guilty she has not been out for as long as normal. 

eeee, enough with the questions karen, lol!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My dog trainer said that spraying them with dog detangling spray before taking them outside stopped the snow from sticking - not tried it yet though!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just rinse them off as well, but someone had posted on Cockapoo Owners Club Facebook page to spray with coconut oil or olive oil. 
The snows not too bad I've had it in the past where you hear a clonking noise and the realise they've got balls of ice on their feet....ouch x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I just rinse them with Luke warm water and the shower head. We have been walking Binky longer as she loves the snow, but she is sleeping longer when we get home.

Here are her 'snow pants' from our walk last night


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

luke warm bath for us......melts the snow balls without being too hot.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah we stand Merlin in a bath of lukewarm water and then use the shower attachment to just rinse where his snowsuit doesn't cover.
He's really good just stands in the bath and never even moves.
I have started to leave his snowsuit on while I rinse him because it was too difficult trying to get it off with all the ice balls on his paws.

I have been told to put baby oil on his paws because apparently the snow won't stick then but have not not tried this yet.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

On Friday Charlie went out to play in the snow and ended up covered in snowballs which I melted in luke warm water. So today I thought I'd try the Vaseline trick. I rubbed it up his legs and on his tummy and we walked over to the local park as fresh snow was falling. Charlie ran around like a loon, played chase with other dogs and rolled around in all the fresh snow. We were probably there for an hour and by the time we got home only 6 or 7 small snow balls had started to form.
I thought his legs would end up greasy but they're not! Result!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I run a sink full of warm water in my kitchen and dunk their feet in it when I get home from a walk.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Warm water. With 4 we just use the shower head as its quicker and the water doesn't cool down for the last 2 dogs. Not really had much snow as of yet (touch wood).


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Dexter had his first walk in the snow yesterday and loved it. He was however walking like John Wayne when we got back, we also just put him in a warm bath and shower hose.









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh bless him, he's gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Watching this thread with interest and am very tempted by the vaseline idea - although can't believe it is not greasy... how much are you putting on?
When Kiki came home today her legs were just solid boots and the last bit of the walk she had a really splay legged gait - I think she was worried her legs were going to freeze together! 
I stood her in a sink of warm water until enough had dethawed for me to get her suit off and then she reclined on a towel while I blew warm air on her legs with the hairdryer! It took almost longer to sort her out than it did to walk! (Not quite, but it felt like it!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley was like this yesterday, friday he had some and I used the hairdryer but yesterday they were so bad that he was allowed upstairs in the bath (usually a no-no) and we did the warm bath/shower combo, today despite being out for over an hour they didn't seem so bad - he just laid on a towel in front of the wood burner and they melted ok.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

After reading about the detangle spray I thought I would give it a try and it works wonders!!! Trouble is I sprayed it on the dogs in the conservatory which has high gloss tiles and is now more like an ice rink


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Colin.....that has made me laugh! But will try the de tangling spray on my two tomorrow.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Watching this thread with interest and am very tempted by the vaseline idea - although can't believe it is not greasy... how much are you putting on?
> When Kiki came home today her legs were just solid boots and the last bit of the walk she had a really splay legged gait - I think she was worried her legs were going to freeze together!
> I stood her in a sink of warm water until enough had dethawed for me to get her suit off and then she reclined on a towel while I blew warm air on her legs with the hairdryer! It took almost longer to sort her out than it did to walk! (Not quite, but it felt like it!)


I used about a tea spoon lump of vaseline, rubbed it all over my hands, then down Charlie's legs and under his tum, then straight out the door so he didn't try licking it all back off. I also put my gloves straight on after appication and when I got home my hands were lovely and soft too!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brill - I'll try that in the morning. Looking forward to lovely soft hands too!
Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie keeps going outside, so if I rinsed her legs in warm water each time, we'd be in and out the bath about 10 times a day. I just use a warm towel that I leave on the radiator and some of snowballs off and leave the rest to just melt away naturally.

I have to say, Millie's snowballs are nowhere near as big or profuse as some of the other cockapoos on here.

I like the idea of using the detangle spray, but worried it will make the whole of my downstairs into an icerink !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Had thought that Dudley didn't get as covered yesterday, then realised I had put some detangle spray on him earlier - not for that reason, but it must have worked.


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never heard of putting tangle spray or Vaseline on before taking out in the snow.. Crunchie comes in covered and I rub her with a towel the. What's left I just put the hair dryer on her to melt it. X








That's the remainder after towelling her


----------



## Frankie's Mom (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for the ideas!! I was just coming on to post this same problem. We had about 1 1/2 feet of snow last night and Frankie is going nuts in all this new powder. He loves it but comes in looking like a giant snow puppy!! I don't have any detangling spray but will pick it up when I can get out of here, hopefully tonight or tomorrow. Will try the Vaseline for now!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey, question..How do the people with sled dogs ,you know the huskies that pull sleds.keep the snow balls off there dogs .i have never seen any sled dog with snow balls. so what is there secret.or don.t huskies get snow ball. ant one have an answer to that


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The reason our 'poos suffer with snowballs is because of their soft hair - Husky fur is totally different, they have a guard hair that is longer and protects and covers their soft undercoat, hence no snowballs. They can suffer from icy build up in their pads and so some wear snow boots to protect their paws. 
My collie doesn't have any problems with snow and neither did our GSDs or rottie cross or our little wire haired JR...


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well how about that,, you do learn some thing new every day. i all ways wondered about that,my cocker used to get them but very small .thank you a bunch


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Same here a warm bath but I have been doing that lately after every walk as her feet are so muddy with the melting snow. Aren't they funny tho? Pushca looked so pitiful with the balls hanging off bless her


----------

